# Baby Twin steam issues



## jj2011 (Feb 26, 2011)

My Baby Twin has recently stopped providing steam. Opening the steam valve produces hot water only, and the pump now doesn't pulse. Water for coffee is still working fine. I've had a look inside and the magnet assembly on the steam valve is in its correct place. Having looked at the water pipes, from the pump it goes into the boiler, then to the thermoblock and finally to the nozzle. When the machine is in standby the thermoblock doesn't get hot (should it?) but as soon as water flows from the boiler it does get hot. However I'm not sure if this heat is from the thermoblock heater or just from the water flowing through.

Any advice very gratefully received.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

jj2011 said:


> My Baby Twin has recently stopped providing steam. Opening the steam valve produces hot water only, and the pump now doesn't pulse. Water for coffee is still working fine. I've had a look inside and the magnet assembly on the steam valve is in its correct place. Having looked at the water pipes, from the pump it goes into the boiler, then to the thermoblock and finally to the nozzle. When the machine is in standby the thermoblock doesn't get hot (should it?) but as soon as water flows from the boiler it does get hot. However I'm not sure if this heat is from the thermoblock heater or just from the water flowing through.
> 
> Any advice very gratefully received.


almost certain it will be the steam boiler thermal fuse, seen it many times. I sell them here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAGGIA-THERMAL-FUSE-FOR-STEAM-BOILER-BABY-TWIN-AND-OTHERS-/400533123465?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item5d41a27189


----------



## jj2011 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi there, many thanks for the tip. I've just tried disconnecting the thermal fuse at one end and checking it for continuity, and it seems fine. Wonder whether you have any other ideas...


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

only other thing could be the thermostat on the steam boiler


----------



## jj2011 (Feb 26, 2011)

OK, thanks, is this something you stock or know where I could get hold of?


----------

